# What kind of broadheads?



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

So, I am mostly a target shooter. I love doing spots, and am just starting to get into outdoor stuff. I am thinking about going hunting this fall, but I have never gone before so the question is: what kind of broad heads?

I don't want any fan-boy stuff here. I want a serious answer. 

Are fixed blades or mechanical better? I know the advantages of both, but which do you prefer?

2, 3 or 4 blades? What are the real differences?

What are the best broadheads on the market right now? I know this last question can get a little tricky. Who likes what, who makes it, and why?

Thanks all, and happy shooting to all!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

For your draw length and draw weight you want to stay with a fixed blade. The lower the number of blades, the less it slows down your arrow as it passes into and through (hopefully), your target.

I would suggest going with muzzy 3 blade or magnus stingers.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I prefer a fixed 3 blade broadhead. most preferably a muzzy because the tip on a muzzy can shatter bone so if you hit bone on an animal if your bow is powerful enough it will go through it.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Fixed blades are the most reliable. Some people have great experience with expandables, but they aren't for eveyrone. Everyone, however, can use a fixed blade. Also, the number of blades is based on the KE of your bow. MOre energy, more power to put those extra blades through. Most compounds cna handle two and three without issue. Again, some people love four blades, but they're not for everyone.

As for brands, I'm a trad shooter and I know Muzzy is reliable. I've also used Stingers and have found them to be excellent. Very durable.

Really, there are alot more important things you can worry about. Make sure the head is sharp and that you know where to shoot on an animal. Make sure you know how to _hunt_, not just shoot.

There are alot of people out there who just go out with something they bought and sit in a tree, shooting whatever they see. But alot of time should be spent learning how to find and stalk (or set a blind/stand) and how to get close. You don't need fancy heads or camo or scents, you need practice and skill.

But that's just me.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

kegan said:


> Fixed blades are the most reliable. Some people have great experience with expandables, but they aren't for eveyrone. Everyone, however, can use a fixed blade. Also, the number of blades is based on the KE of your bow. MOre energy, more power to put those extra blades through. Most compounds cna handle two and three without issue. Again, some people love four blades, but they're not for everyone.
> 
> As for brands, I'm a trad shooter and I know Muzzy is reliable. I've also used Stingers and have found them to be excellent. Very durable.
> 
> ...


I totally agree with you, Kegan. Just because I have never hunted, does not mean that I don't know people who do. Most of my older friends at my shop are hunters and we talk about it a lot. But you are right, I do need to know HOW to hunt. This summer I want to take a hunting safety course at Cabellas.

So, it looks like I should be looking at a fixed-3-blade broadhead? I know muzzys are great, but I have also heard good things about the Grim Reapers. Do you know anything about those?


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Also when hunting, is 3 arrows enough? I've got a 4 arrow quiver (I got it on my first bow. It was a kit). I was thinking if I buy a 3-pack of broad heads (cheaper) then I could have one with a field point. Is this a good idea?


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

Sighting In said:


> Also when hunting, is 3 arrows enough? I've got a 4 arrow quiver (I got it on my first bow. It was a kit). I was thinking if I buy a 3-pack of broad heads (cheaper) then I could have one with a field point. Is this a good idea?


Yeah, if you put a rubber tip on it or a judu or something, you could use that fourth arrow on a grouse or some bird.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I would say not to have a feild point in your quiver at all. Mistakes happen sometimes.

As for a 4 arrow quiver being enough, I would say so.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Sighting In said:


> I totally agree with you, Kegan. Just because I have never hunted, does not mean that I don't know people who do. Most of my older friends at my shop are hunters and we talk about it a lot. But you are right, I do need to know HOW to hunt. This summer I want to take a hunting safety course at Cabellas.
> 
> So, it looks like I should be looking at a fixed-3-blade broadhead? I know muzzys are great, but I have also heard good things about the Grim Reapers. Do you know anything about those?


Excellent. I was simply putting that out there more for the general public, there are always a couple really young kids on here once in a while. 

I haven't heard anything bad about grim reapers, and I've seen several people using them.

There's also nothing wrong with three broadheads. Most compounds shooters are "one shot" hunters, meaning that not only do they only rarely need that back up shot, they aren't the fastest on the reload anyway. Not that that's a bad thing. Simply a generalization.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

If you were to get expantibles, get grim reapers. I know a few people that use them with great results.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

For fixed blades I would go with muzzys and if you want aan expandable I would go with the rage, sniper or the new bloodrunner.


----------



## Wolfey (Aug 12, 2008)

G5 Strikers.


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

with your draw weight go with a 2 blade stinger, max penetration


----------



## Grandad (Jan 3, 2009)

Hoyt1021 said:


> with your draw weight go with a 2 blade stinger, max penetration


Yes, I also recommend Magnus Stingers, 2 blade with or w/out bleeders and Buzzcuts. Definitely cut on contact type... take a look at the new Muzzy Phantoms, too.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

x-force hunter said:


> For fixed blades I would go with muzzys and if you want aan expandable I would go with the rage, sniper or the new bloodrunner.


Yeah, the bloodrunners seem to be great for reliability and strength, they have a muzzy tip on them also.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Grandad said:


> Yes, I also recommend Magnus Stingers, 2 blade with or w/out bleeders and Buzzcuts. Definitely cut on contact type... take a look at the new Muzzy Phantoms, too.


I was thinking of getting the Phantoms but I went with the muzzy mx-3's because they have a 1 1/4" cut.


----------

